# Mmm. Ohh. Nnn.



## Rhetorica (Apr 17, 2010)

High-end technology: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-ZAXBn1qOo
Muppets: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qxWGr8VhzQ

They bear a suspicious resemblance!

Yes? Yes! Yes. Of course.


----------



## Melo (Apr 17, 2010)

This should be stickied.


----------



## Rhetorica (Apr 17, 2010)

I am hence happy about that.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 17, 2010)

That was very, very creepy.
Both of them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 17, 2010)

i agree, that was all kinds of creepy :O


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't find the YipYip's creepy, they were freakin' awesome back in 'the day'.  Which kind of explains the Gen-Xers in a nutshell


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 17, 2010)

First link is the stuff of nightmares, yet I can't stop watching...


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

The first one..... *shudders*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

I was laughing my ass off the whole time.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

How are they going to take over the world if they can't form proper sentences?!


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

How are these scary?

I was laughing so hard at the first one.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 18, 2010)

I give it three months before robot mouth starts showing up in porn.


----------



## Jar-Sama (Apr 18, 2010)

Didn't look, But I KNOW.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> How are these scary?
> 
> I was laughing so hard at the first one.



It was funny as hell.


----------

